# Few Kenai pics for our friends here



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

Another great trip, we made the mistake of hiking up a mountain to catch Graying.. too fat, too old, but caught a bunch. Also this year we got underwater carmeras which will sooooon be in action on the AuSable..

The bear is standing in the trail we just walked in on half hour ago. We walked out the same trail a couple hours later. 

Wont be long now.....


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. The underwater shot is beautiful. Which part of the peninsula were ya fishing?


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

We fish from the confluence of the Russian and Kenai rivers all the way down to Moose Creek. The Grayling come from Crescent lake.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

To bad we didn't have that camera last season could of got some good shots of you and your partner underwater. Will have to mount that to the front of my boat.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

The Kenai is a lot of fun. I have fished it several times. The only thing that kinda sucks is that most of the fish you catch there now have a ton of old hook marks on them and there is a ton of people. Nothing like it was the first time I fished it in '96. It's still an awesome river and a ton of fun to fish. Alaska is an awesome place. The worst part is going home!


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

But you did land the fish.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

Pat said I went swiming 4 times last year, this is the only one I remeber....


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

I definitely recall two but its good you at least remember one. But i bet he tied ya.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

The later the better, really not many people there compared to August, next year we plan on arriving September 13th. When we walked off that point the only other guy there had hung around because he didnt want to walk back to the road alone (bears). 
As you can see these Dolly's are clean, no noticable deformaties. I caught a large one just above Skilak lake that had almost no lower jaw, a shame. With that said though this was Jr's 12th year, and he and the other long timers agreed that this was the most new fish that had been seen in a long time, so if your thinking about going back , it looks like the next couple years could be some of the best in a long time.


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

Yo, I talked to Tim and were in same as last year. Move in date 12/1. He's got a November deer hunter renting then were in!


----------



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

Makes me homesick! 

The longer I am down here in the "Lesser 48" the more I want to move back. Im sorry if I offended any of you with the "Lesser 48" comment but; if you have never lived there, you will never understand.

Thanks for posting the pictures; if you have never been ther "GO".

The Kenai is its own unique ecosystem and produces many fat Rainbows every year.


----------

